# SP3 - Spectur Limited



## System (1 July 2017)

Spectur Limited designs, develops, and manufactures monitoring systems. The Company offers camera-based security systems with remote solar powered and cloud recording features for construction, remote and non-powered, and agricultural sites.

It is anticipated that SP3 will list on the ASX during July 2017.

https://www.spectur.com.au


----------



## galumay (27 January 2018)

Had a look at this business after it came to my attention via a fellow investor. Not for me -  I already have as much exposure as I am comfortable with to small, speculative, loss making businesses with good narratives! 

Worth keeping an eye on as it develops though.


----------



## Ann (7 May 2019)

Up 33.33% today to 0.16c...

*Largest ever order boosts Spectur’s forecast full-year revenue by 81%*

_
Spectur (ASX: SP3) has received its largest ever order to date, boosting forecast revenues for the current financial year by 81% to approximately $4.7 million.


An order for 39 HD camera systems was made by Western Australia’s Department of Planning, Lands and Heritage, with the units scheduled for deployment statewide to monitor illegal land access and dumping activities.


It adds to a record number of large orders being received by the Perth-based security systems and cloud-based technology solutions company and will help increase full-year revenues to between $4.5 million and $4.7 million.


The lower end of the range would represent an increase of 81% on the previous year’s revenue of $2.48 million. More..._


----------



## Joules MM1 (11 June 2019)

closes at 0.165 today

mkt cap 6.86/0.165 = 41,575,757 
- 6,042,543 major holders = *35.5MM* avail *at auction*

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190611/pdf/445r3v0d0sm1rn.pdf

Spectur Achieves Record Monthly Revenues


----------



## Joules MM1 (19 July 2019)

now there's more scrip at auction, it can be argued that recent capraise dilutes, but, let's have a little reality, the size was already tightly held and very small at market, with more volume, i argue, we have traders who are wiling to engage who are less likely to get trapped in a price they can't or dont wanna exit, boutique funds are more likely to pay attention to that too + the underlying sales are decent, proven and improving, inventory is expanded, we are in environment where surveillance is all the right-wing and left-wing rage, unbelievably you might think, but, polarising communities buy polarising things, and while it's a stretch to put this thing in the IoT or even stretch it to the Ai sphere, that's already being done, so loose news is good news for the stock.....i'm not judging, simply observing

held


----------



## Smurf1976 (20 July 2019)

Having put some CCTV cameras up many years ago back when doing so meant digging trenches everywhere I can certainly see the potential of this. Solar and wireless communications is an order of magnitude easier than getting mains power and communications cables to some place where a camera would be useful that's for sure. 

Anywhere out in the sticks the problem with cables is long distances to power and communications. Anywhere in a city the problem is that simply digging anything costs a fortune with so many pipes, cables and so on to worry about plus having to reinstate driveways, pavers that are no longer available (so you can't break even one....) and so on.

Road network monitoring is another application that comes to mind. All the state traffic authorities have control rooms with CCTV feeds of major roads around the cities but, since they've mostly been around since the 1980's or even 70's, historically that has all been limited to what could be done with cables and mains power or at most via Telstra / NBN infrastructure. Given the cost of setting all that up they only installed cameras in places that were really critical.

For a system like this though, well anyone can have one basically and it's all dead easy. Logically the market for really easy and cheap cameras ought to be several orders of magnitude bigger than the market for cameras that cost an outright fortune to install due to digging things up and having half a dozen people hauling cables in and so on. 

Whether the company can make a profit out of it is another matter of course.


----------



## barney (22 July 2019)

Its tried to bounce of the 10 cent area a couple of times now. Low MC and not a lot of shares on offer … wouldn't take a lot of effort to make it move you'd think.


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 October 2019)

barney said:


> Its tried to bounce of the 10 cent area a couple of times now. Low MC and not a lot of shares on offer … wouldn't take a lot of effort to make it move you'd think.



Up today on the highest volume since 3 September and closed at 10c from previous close of 8.9%.

I don't know a lot about this stock other than what I've previously posted, it just came up as a big mover today up 12.36%. My comments are for information only and are not a recommendation to buy or sell.


----------



## barney (16 October 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> I don't know a lot about this stock other than what I've previously posted,




Yeah same …  The technology sounds interesting though. 

Its hard for these minnows to make headway. Company states they are going ok but basically treading water financially so not sure what they can do to spark some trader interest.


----------



## frugal.rock (24 November 2020)

On fire today Barney !?
Good one cob.   
Not holding here.


----------



## barney (24 November 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> On fire today Barney !? Good one cob.  Not holding here.




Nah, had to let this little fella off the hook when it broke support a while back ..... Frustrating when they run after that decision but such is life. 

Spiked to .099 today so a few stale bulls jumped ship.    Needs to get back above .084 to have any legs.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 August 2021)

barney said:


> Spiked to .099 today so a few stale bulls jumped ship.    Needs to get back above .084 to have any legs.



New news, and pushed through that Nov run, and the one in late March 2021

An update and Market Briefing  has seen SP3 run from sub 9c to 11c over the last 3 days

*Totally wireless solar platforms for* 
• _Security and surveillance, acting as a smart (Ai powered) security guard _
_• Safety and warning, acting as a smart, connected lifeguard / ranger / safety officer 
• Expanding Ai and IoT sensing applications, collecting data, analysing and making decisions, taking actions._

*Unique *
• _Integrated hardware and software, optimized for low power and data consumption 
• Fog computing platform bringing cloud and edge processing together to reduce cost by an order of magnitude or more 
• Expandable and modular to allow new software and hardware applications speed to market_ 

Targeting bigger customers (Utilities, Govt, Construction); looking for acquisitve growth options


----------

